# Bryan's Spanish Cove or Orbit One?



## Terri (Aug 23, 2006)

Has any one stayed at either of these resorts recently?  If so, could you please tell me about them.  We are relatively new to timesharing and have only used RCI once to trade into Orange Lake.  We loved that and wish we could stay there again.  But will have to wait a few years.  So we were wondering if either of these were a nice place to stay while at Disney. Thanks for any info you can give.
Terri


----------



## BassAngler (Aug 23, 2006)

Bryan's Spanish Cove for sure!!!! I stayed at both in the last 3 years and Orbit One was dumpy as far as I am concerned. Everything seemed run down & dingy.

Bryan's Spanish Cove has had alot the units redone and looks really clean. It's a fairly small but very cozy atmosphere.


----------



## SBK (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bryan's Spanish Cove!!!*

We have never been to Orbit One, but we spent two weeks at Bryan's Spanish Cove in November of 2004 and loved it.  We were lucky enough to get one of the four units that face the lake, and we felt as if we were a million miles away from the cares of the world.  I am not sure that we would have been as happy with a unit facing the woods.

The resort was still recovering from the 2004 hurricanes.  The dock and boats were not yet completely repaired, but they were working on it.  I am sure all of this is fixed by now.  The staff was friendly and responsive.

You will have a wonderful time!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Orbit One is okay, we had no problems with it.  I actually thought it was nicer than our OLCC unit, which was old, smelled of smoke and had bugs.  I didn't see a single bug at Orbit One.

That being said, though, I would rather not go to either OLCC or Orbit One.  I love Vacation Village at Parkway, Summer Bay is very nice, either of the Hiltons, any Marriott (RCI has them but does not have Marriott in the name), Cypress Pointe, either one.  Any of these is superior to OLCC (So. Magnolia Ct.) units in every way.


----------



## SBK (Aug 24, 2006)

*Wrong date of visit to Bryan's Spanish Cove*

_(post no longer necessary -- edited previous post)_


----------



## Dori (Aug 28, 2006)

We stayed at Bryan's  Spanish Cove for 2 weeks a few years ago and loved it.  It is a small, laid-back resort with a homey feeling.  We felt very comfortable there. My husband's sister and her husband were staying across the road at Vistana and they came over more often than we visited them, as our pool was toasty warm!

We have toured Orbit One, and it seemed quite OK, but given the choice, we would definitely choose Bryan's.

Dori


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 5, 2014)

I noticed today that RCI has upgraded Bryan's Spanish Cove to Gold Crown.
TUG ratings have it listed as a Silver Crown, and I also recall seeing it as Silver Crown on RCI until today. I also read in one TUG review (2002) that RCI then had it rated as RID.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 6, 2014)

If you have a fireplace and a cold front moves in - make sure the flu works.  Threw a party there for New Year's Eve (very cold at least for Floridians) and had a fire in the fireplace.  Flu WAS open but fireplace did not draw.  Someone decided to put a piece of glass from the coffee table (I know very stupid ) across the front.  Of course it shattered so we doused the fire and opened all windows and doors.  Everybody still had a good time, btw, just with their coats on


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 6, 2014)

*2 More Links In The Diamond Resorts Chain.  So It Goes.*




Terri said:


> Bryan's Spanish Cove or Orbit One?


Our son & daughter-in-law & grandson have enjoyed Bryan's Spanish Cove on a couple of week-long stays.  They liked it well enough to go back. 

The Chief Of Staff & I are signed up for a week at Orbit 1 starting the end of this week -- our 1st time at that resort.  Will write it up for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section after we get home again. 

Reportedly both Bryan's Spanish Cove & Orbit 1 have recently been gobbled up by DRI, along with the rest of the Island 1 timeshare group.  Can't see what good can come from that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (Jan 6, 2014)

We stayed at Orbit 1 for a week, 2 years ago.

The unit we had was nice, no problems to report. No hassles getting the parking pass. Plenty of activities for the kids and the gas grills worked great and were close to our building.

Keep in mind, some of the buildings have 3 floors, but no elevators...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2014)

*Orbit One & Magic Tree.*




AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff & I are signed up for a week at Orbit 1 starting the end of this week -- our 1st time at that resort.  Will write it up for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section after we get home again


Today I sent in an account of our week at Orbit One Vacation Villas for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

Ditto our week at Magic Tree Resort, where we stayed after our week at Orbit One. 

They'll be available to read in the members only section once the Grand Pro puts'm on the web site. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would check Tug Resort Database and Trip Advisor for data reviews on both resort. This is a suggestion only.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2014)

*Orbit 1 & Magic Tree Resort Reviews Now On The Web Site.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Today I sent in an account of our week at Orbit One Vacation Villas for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section.
> 
> Ditto our week at Magic Tree Resort, where we stayed after our week at Orbit One.
> 
> They'll be available to read in the members only section once the Grand Pro puts'm on the web site.


I checked this afternoon.  

Our January 2014 reviews of both resorts are now up. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

